

First look inside the cloud from the most popular Lucid Dreaming app on Android - JeremyNT
http://of-electric-sheep.blogspot.com/2014/10/the-art-of-lucid-dreaming-first-look.html

======
azeirah
I'd like to see averages of time to lucid dreaming graphed against journal
entries per day.

Interesting read, I'll give the app a go.

